# Powerfist or lightning claws, how can you tell what's right for you?



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

I've always been unsure about the effects of the CC weaponry known as Lightning claws and Power fists. What is each good for in a gaming situation? Is one more useful than the other, but a point coster, or?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Power fists are sort of the catch-all cure for big, tough, scary things. Generally, you're going to wound things on 2's with a power fist, and it ignores armor saves. However, you have to have two power fists to get an extra attack for being dual-armed with one, so you're not throwing out the volume of attacks that someone with a power sword or the like will be. Also, a fist strikes last, so it's possible that the guy with the power fist will get killed before he gets to swing. Power fists are things that I personally never leave home without-- the possibility of getting in close combat with something my Marines can't hurt is quite a bit higher than people give credit for; and a power fist makes it possible to eliminate those targets if they do reach my Space Marines. 

Lightning Claws are great for clearing large swathes of infantry. Their power weapon effect aside, a model using lightning claws re-rolls failed to-wound rolls. Most of the time, that means that whatever you hit with, you'll probably wound with. They're great for cutting up relatively-high toughness models in large groups-- large squads of Chaos Space Marines, Orks, and Necrons all come to mind. Just like power fists, you're only double-armed if you've got a pair of lightning claws, but generally, they're available to be taken as a pair, so you're going to be able to get the extra attack most of the time. 

Both lightning claws and power fists cost about the same to field in points, and both have their definite uses. When in doubt, the power fist probably wins out, though, purely because it gives squads some much-needed extra punch against things they can't normally handle. The lightning claws are an efficiency tool, and are great on independent characters with high initiative, whereas the power fist is best left in the very capable hands of a Sergeant, as part of what you're paying for in an independent character is their better initiative!


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Ahh, makes sense to me. Thank you for the help!


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

I thought lighting claws was just a powerfist with re-rolls failed to-wound rolls?


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

nope lightning claws strike using the wearer's initiative value, whereas powerfists always go last (except against another powerfist, then they strike simultaneously) to my knowledge, anyway


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

it depends on the type of army you are interested in playing. a fast moving assualt army will pack more of a punch with lightning claws as they strike at a higher I and allow re rolls, wheras a more 'balanced' or hard hitting army will do better with fists, as they do more damage but strike last.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

And though I don't own the Fifth Edition rulebook yet, I've read in the B&C guide to Fifth that all wounds from the combat are allocated before casualties are removed, or something like that...anyway, basically it means that powerfist-armed models no longer face the risk of being killed before they get their attacks in. Could be wrong, I guess, but I'm pretty sure that's what they said...

Anyway, as mentioned, if you're looking to add a bit of punch against the big-and-nasty crowd, the fist is your best friend, whilst the lightening claws are stellar against swathes of infantry. 

As an aside, Master Crafted Lightening Claws are quite nasty. They re-roll to hit, re-roll to wound and ignore armor saves...try giving a pair to a Veteran Sergeant in an assault squad; he'll tear things up quite nicely.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

power claws are good, i ahve them on my biker body guards with wolf pelts

so they always hit on 3s
re roll to hit
re roll to wound


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I prefer power fiats on Sgts and lightning calws on charcters so you can make full use of their high initiative


----------

